# Mk7 gti golf r brake swap



## b5s4gti (Sep 24, 2015)

Figured id post this here also. Hoping it might help people with non pp gtis see how easy swapping to pp/r brakes is. 

So went to install them today expecting minnor issues here and there. I was shocked when the setup just slipped on easy as that. No drama, swapped dust shields they bolted on easy the whole 9 yards. For anyone looking to do this swap its as easy as changing brake pads just a little more time consuming. 
Tools: 
21mm sockets for carrier bolts
11mm wrench for bleeding and the bolt that holds the line to the caliper. 
27 tq bit for dust shield bolts plus the bolt holding the rotor on. 

Onto the pictures!









Rotor size diffrerence 

















































Over all the swap took about an hour. I will update with thoughts after driving the setup



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

Did you swap the rears as well?


----------

